# Mausoleum updates



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I have started some updates on my Mausoleum I built last year. I will link the video progress here. This is update videos #1,2 and 3. There are several things I am planning
#1 Cut out windows in the sides and place stained glass
#2 Put lights in the front
#3 Animate the front gate to slowly open and close
#4 Add faux vines around bottom
#5 Finish painting detail that I did not get to last year.
#6 Anything else you guys might suggest in the process....................


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking really good Steve!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> Looking really good Steve!


Thanks working on video #4 now!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Really like the updated windows, it adds a lot. Love the idea of using the ceiling lighting panels. Gives a nice frosted look. Great job as always Steve!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are so entertaining - love the opening shots with the "cordless drill (?) cam"


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

You did a great job Steve, love the windows, they look great back lit. Very nice work!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your build on this. It's always great to see how someone else does stuff.
And by the way, being from Michigan I have a hard time feeling sorry for your frozen water bottle. 
Looking forward to the next video. Thanks again.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great update video's. The mausoleum is looking awesome.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great updates and looking forward to video 4 and seeing the finished mausoleum.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

This is turning into one of the best Halloween home haunt mausoleums I've ever seen!
Love those stained glass windows! Keep at 'er!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the mausoleum is really comming along! i'm loving the gargoyles and stained glass!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

*Mausoleum Update #4*


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would go with the grout lines for the rest of the wall surfaces and maybe a crack or two as well. Windows came out very well. Did you say what kind of paint you used to get the transparent colored glass effect? 
I agree that heat guns are good to have. Texturing foam, bending pvc tubing. Just vent the fumes, save your brain.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*mesmerized voice* those links....it's like magic! lol

i'd go with the grout lines too. it'll make the walls look more authentic...and the cracks in the wall will look amazing!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Here it is Update #5. I worked on getting the lights mounted to the front and now I can't decide how to remount the front columns. PLEASE Help. I need everyones opinion thanks


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

*Need Mausoleum help*

I am really stuck on this. I have added lights but now the columns and boxes n top do not quite fit. Please let me know your opinions. Thanks


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I would not cut and move that column.
What is the top brace do/for?
I would just put a faux brick in where you have those openings in the top corners. I agree that you will have to much going on visually if you use those planters things.

-PB


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Its worth a try to cut the extra column and see what it looks like. If you did cut the columns how would you finish the two sides? You should consider that.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I personally would leave the columns as they are. Weather the lights and use flicker bulbs.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I would not put columns under the lights. To me, it would look unfinished that way.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm thinking leave the columns they way they are. Just use the lights, and send the boxes to me. Seriously though, I'd leave the boxes off. You can use them on another project. This is looking fantastic. I love your work.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

scareme said:


> I'm thinking leave the columns they way they are. Just use the lights, and send the boxes to me. Seriously though, I'd leave the boxes off. You can use them on another project. This is looking fantastic. I love your work.


Thanks and it's getting even better. This is so much fun! Time for Update #6


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Dang it Steve! I keep watching you build your projects and don't even touch my own! Ok, gotta get back out in the garage. Well...as soon as I can dig out a place to actually work somewhere in the garage. *sigh* Off to CLEAN the garage.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

OK this was a fun one. Spend the whole day painting and playing with my little ones. This is some funny stuff. Kids say the darn dist things don't they?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

There really is nothing nicer than a Texas twang. You are such a good daddy...and your vids are great. Cute girls!

What's the second/thrid guitar tune on your all day painting with the girls vid? I really like it!

LMAO at your ICE CREAM TRUCK face.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

You mean your gates make a REAL spooky creak sound? Well, that explains how you synced the creaky gate sound with the movement of the gate so well.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job on the vines. I always have a hard time deciding when to stop with that kind of thing. To little, to much, ??? Yours looked just right. Iam wondering if a person could add some leaves to the GS before it dried. 
The creaky gate is a classic. Not sure if I would do both sides or not. I think I would leave one side open most of the way and then have the other gate move.
Great job on the video, looking forward to the next one.


----------

